# Need Fas, good optical zoom, Powerful Camera under 20K.



## ashish309 (Nov 7, 2012)

I want to buy a digital camera..in the range of 20k..with good optical zoom, fast startup..good effects, fast autofocus.

Please suggest a compact digital camera..

I am considering Sony cybershot DSC-HX20V , Sony cybershot DSC-HX10V, Canon PowerShot SX240 HS or SX260 HS.
(Is it worth it) ?

Or if any other option available of different company then please suggest.


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 7, 2012)

fz47 > sx240hs>hx20v


----------



## nac (Nov 8, 2012)

Ashish, 
Canon is not as fast as Sony or Panasonic. So this kicks out SX240/SX260.

TZ30 for 16k
HX20V for 18k

If you are ok with bridge,
FZ60
HX200V
P510


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 8, 2012)

IF you want image quality go for olympus e-pl1 / else hx 200v.


----------



## quagmire (Nov 9, 2012)

Check out this thread..

I bought the SX240HS ..Highly recommended..

A big no for Sony HX200V..

See this image (Taken from the same cam) in a new tab *img.photographyblog.com/reviews/so...ample_images/sony_cybershot_dsc_hx200v_28.jpg
>Zoom in near the beard of the lion..
Read more in the comments section of the same website..


----------

